# A strange Kindle Fire problem



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I like reading the technology web site Slashdot.org on my Kindle Fire. But my Kindle Fire seems to have a lot of problems displaying it correctly. Sometimes when I open a link, I just get an error message saying "Internal Server Error..." This is true even though those same links are working fine when I access the site via the web -- and it happens all the time.

I'm wondering if I need to send an e-mail to the people running the site. (Maybe they have a different style sheet in their HTML for mobile devices, and it's not configured correctly?) And there's another annoying glitch when I tried to read the comments. Sometimes the Kindle Fire will just display the _beginning_ of a comment -- and then not the rest!

It's really annoying, because...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Me and My Kindle--

I've moved this to Fire Talk.

I've been poking around at Slashdot.org and haven't gotten any of the Internal server errors you're talking about.  Can you give me a specific link?

Also, I think there IS  something in the style sheet for comments; only the first line of some comments is shown; there an elipsis at the end of others (...)--on those, I can click on the bold face link at the beginning of the line to see the full comment.  Does that help?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're using the stock web browser, you might try switching.  I've been using Chrome, which I got via 1Mobile, and prefer it, generally for most web sites.  It's definitely better for KindleBoards, but FB actually works better with Silk.  It's odd.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

> I've been poking around at Slashdot.org and haven't gotten any of the Internal server errors you're talking about. Can you give me a specific link?


Usually I only get that "Internal Server Error" when I try to read their pages with comments. Last night I used Google search to find pages on the site where they were discussing CSS -- by typing in site:slashdot.org css. (That should make it easier if you want to see if you get the same results.) For me, the browser on my Kindle Fire gave me that Internal Server Error for each of the first three links that came up in that search.

http://mobile.slashdot.org/tag/css
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/05/09/1310255/w3c-member-proposes-fix-for-css-prefix-problem
http://developers.slashdot.org/story/05/08/15/0051234/10-best-resources-for-css

It'd be ironic if my search for information on style sheets was being thwarted _by _a style sheet... 



> Also, I think there IS something in the style sheet for comments; only the first line of some comments is shown; there an elipsis at the end of others (...)--on those, I can click on the bold face link at the beginning of the line to see the full comment. Does that help?


Hmm, I hadn't thought of that. What usually happens is I want to "expand" a comment to read it. (There's so many that usually just the subject line is shown, and you have to click to read the full comment.) It's when I do that that I see a "truncated" comment instead. I'll have to start looking for the bold face link at the beginning of the line to see if that brings up the full comment. (Although that's still two clicks when I'd rather just do one!) 



> If you're using the stock web browser, you might try switching. I've been using Chrome, which I got via 1Mobile, and prefer it, generally for most web sites. It's definitely better for KindleBoards, but FB actually works better with Silk.


Wow! I didn't even know you could do that! Er, I'm using one of the original Kindle Fires (and not the Kindle Fire HD). I found one web site that claims the Kindle Fire doesn't have the last version of Android installed, so I can't install Chrome.

https://productforums.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/chrome/_y6WyU4qHKI​
Any idea how I can tell if my Kindle Fire is compatible with a Chrome app? (And thanks a _billion _for all the helpful tips so far!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know about Chrome, but when I had the original Fire, there were other browsers that would work, but they had to be sideloaded.  I think Dolphin was one of them...

I'll check out the links again when I grab my Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

> I don't know about Chrome, but when I had the original Fire, there were other browsers that would work, but they had to be sideloaded.


Thanks, Betsy! I finally just typed "browser" in the App Store on my Kindle Fire, and it found another alternative browser named Maxthon. (Boy, I had no idea there were so many different browsers available today...!)

It'll be fun to try surfing the web now on a _new _browser, and see if it's a different experience!


----------

